# pleco wont eat all of a sudden?



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

ever since ive had my pleco in a 30 gallon which has been close to 2 weeks, he hasnt eaten, is he stresed because he was never used to other fish in the tank, he seems more aggressive towards fish now...he chases them out of a rock cave i have and he was always peaceful with my african clawed frog..sometimes he use to come out during the day to eat algae wafers..im worried hes gonna starve and also i havent seen him poop at all plz help*H2


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Mine ONLY eats at night, he hides ALL day if there is any light in the room. I've personally never seen him eat, but I know he has to be eating because I've had him for about 2 months. I throw 2 algae wafers in a night. I know its probably overkill on the feeding, but I think the goldfish in the tank also eat the wafers, so thats why I throw so many in there. Do you keep a light on your tank all day?


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

other than algae wafers what else were you feeding it ?


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

nothing ive tried veggies and no luck and i keep the lights on almost all day until right before i go to bed then i turn them off


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I would guess keeping the light on all day is making him push your other fish outta the cave, what kind of pleco is it? mine is a common and it loves dark.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah mines a common too i think and i think i need to add another cave for other fish to hide in because i only have one space and my clown loach pictus catfish and sometimes peacock eel hide in there with the pleco and it seems crowded


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Try adding another house or hiding place, and try and watch the pleco at night to see if you see him eating any wafers if possible.


----------



## redearedbomber (Mar 15, 2011)

Man hope I don't have problems with my new pleco


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

he was fine at first for the first too months h was only used to my afrcan clawed frog now i think he just needs to get used to my other fish idk and ive never seen himeat the algae wafers put there always gone the next morning but i tghink it could be my pictus catfish


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

my L015 hides in the tube all day long, once the lights go out hes out and about. my LF Albino however, is always out eating during the day. I mean, is the food disappearing or is it still there when you wake up in the morning?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The main problem is you have to many bottom dwellers for such a small space. You need to have them in at least a 55 for them to have enough territory for all of them. He is getting stressed by fighting for his own space.


----------

